# St Anne's Old Links Sunday 30th



## peterlav (Aug 29, 2015)

I've got a tee time for The Old Links Trophy tomorrow at St Anne's Old Links.
36 hole competition for 3-9 handicappers
My start time in morning is 9.30 on 10th tee
Unfortunately I can't make it, pain in my ankle means I can't make a full swing and walking 36 holes will only make it a lot worse.
If anyone wants to take my place you're more than welcome to it, just post on here to say who is taking it, then phone club first thing to check if name can be changed, you'll just need your CDH number


----------



## r11john (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi I would like to take your place.


----------



## r11john (Aug 29, 2015)

How much is it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 29, 2015)

r11john said:



			How much is it?
		
Click to expand...

Â£35

Fellow forummers in the six places behind you John, may bump into you up there.

I'll be the one with the big long face on me, after todays result.

Shame you cant make it Pete.


----------



## peterlav (Aug 30, 2015)

r11john said:



			How much is it?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing mate, if they let you change the name, your more than welcome to it. Would rather someone played than it go to waste


----------



## peterlav (Aug 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fellow forummers in the six places behind you John, may bump into you up there.

I'll be the one with the big long face on me, after todays result.

Shame you cant make it Pete.
		
Click to expand...

'Tis a shame I won't see you after today's result


----------



## peterlav (Aug 30, 2015)

r11john said:



			Hi I would like to take your place.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know your details and I'll phone them in the morning to tell them of the change


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 30, 2015)

I've just had to bail out of this after 27 holes this afternoon, just due to my shoulder flaring up while playing. 

3 of the lads were doing very well though after the first 18 of 36, positioned 1st 2nd & 4th with 2 nett 65 & 1 nett 67.

C'mon fellas!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## chellie (Aug 30, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I've just had to bail out of this after 27 holes this afternoon, just due to my shoulder flaring up while playing. 

3 of the lads were doing very well though after the first 18 of 36, positioned 1st 2nd & 4th with 2 nett 65 & 1 nett 67.

C'mon fellas!! Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your shoulder Dave Looks like they're in the money with the two's


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 30, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I've just had to bail out of this after 27 holes this afternoon, just due to my shoulder flaring up while playing. 

3 of the lads were doing very well though after the first 18 of 36, positioned 1st 2nd & 4th with 2 nett 65 & 1 nett 67.

C'mon fellas!! Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it eases up soon Dave.....

Looks like Iain and our kid had a great day!

http://www.stannesoldlinks.com/competition.php?compid=4235


----------



## Odvan (Aug 30, 2015)

Aye, and that's Region 3 in the top spot as well!

3 of top 4 are GM forummers (apologies if the other guy is too) - quality shooting chaps, congratulations! :cheers:

And Dave, unlucky sir, hope the shoulder sorts itself out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2015)

Brilliant work guys - great shooting Gary - seems that back nine on Wed might have given you a bit of confidence


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 30, 2015)

All "Boss Playa's" (Street Jive vernacular,  not Liverpudlian)..

Well done chaps,  top shooting.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 30, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Hope it eases up soon Dave.....

Looks like Iain and our kid had a great day!

http://www.stannesoldlinks.com/competition.php?compid=4235

Click to expand...

Well played fellas that's a great days golf. There should be some tidy H'cap cuts :thup:

Name in gold Gary   happy for you mate. Really well played :cheers:


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 30, 2015)

Top golf that from Gary today, a great win :thup: :cheers:

Consolation for me in second place of some cash I guess and a cut to (I think) 4.8 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Some good golf played in our group today, Andys stupidly hot putter cooled a little in the afternoon but still on handicap and a tidy round, well played 

Hope the shoulders ok Dave?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 30, 2015)

Well done Gary. Even with lb bursting your eardrums all day and boring us both you to death your golf was incredible. 

Am round 71 gross and Pm 75 gross was unreal. 

Top man


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 30, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Top golf that from Gary today, a great win :thup: :cheers:

Consolation for me in second place of some cash I guess and a cut to (I think) 4.8 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Some good golf played in our group today, Andys stupidly hot putter cooled a little in the afternoon but still on handicap and a tidy round, well played 

Hope the shoulders ok Dave?
		
Click to expand...


Iain, I think at 4.8 your going to have to finally admit that your actually quite talented At this game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Top golf that from Gary today, a great win :thup: :cheers:

Consolation for me in second place of some cash I guess and a cut to (I think) 4.8 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Some good golf played in our group today, Andys stupidly hot putter cooled a little in the afternoon but still on handicap and a tidy round, well played 

Hope the shoulders ok Dave?
		
Click to expand...

Great score and nice cut from yourself as well :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 30, 2015)

It was an absolute pleasure to see Gary surgically take a very good course apart.

Great from tee to green and every putt was in or dead, and he must have had 7-10 8-10 foot putts in the hole, over the 36 holes.

Well deserved, and a great showing from the GM massif. Unlucky Jocko and Andy, you were narrowly beaten by an awesome performance.

I was quite happy with my showing, and but for the first hole (one of the easiest on the course) which I was 5 over for on the day, I did quite well.

 I've managed to nurture a repeatable fading putt into my armoury, with me missing about 20 putts today by 1-2 inches to the right of the hole. I think I did it from 2-12 foot for 7 holes on the spin. The Liverbirdie fading putt, it will go alongside the Vardon grip in golfs pantheon........ 

Another fella from our number managed to get on page 6 of the leader board, but only cos of the N/R's. Links dont suit the Lincs...:whoo: 

Hope the shoulder gets better, Dave.:thup:

Gaz, we never give you any winnings, we all owe you a pint in Scotland.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 30, 2015)

West Lancs still have about 10 spaces left in the Ted Jarman for next Sunday, which is another 36 hole comp.

I'm game, if anyone fancies it. Â£45 for the two rounds, normally Â£110-125 for one round of a weekend.

Good prizes, tough course. Maybe GM can get a 1,2,3..........

I'll be phoning them tomorrow.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 31, 2015)

Too knackered to post when I got back last night around 10:30, but.....







OMG 

Still can't believe it!
Pretty much everything went my way including finding some balls that could easily have been lost, and escaping with some ridiculous pars from dead positions.
Even the double in round 1 that cost me breaking 70 was a good 6 and could easily have been much worse.

It was good to see Andy, Iain and Dave again. Dave - I hope your shoulder feels better soon, and Andy & Iain - very well played sirs.
Also good to meet John for the first time. Keep your eye on the arrange a game section for stuff going on in the NW - they're a great bunch to spend a day with.
Big thanks also to Peter and Glyn who were a pleasure to spend the day with.

Finally..... A pic I took on the way up there.

You know you're getting further north when you see this


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 31, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Too knackered to post when I got back last night around 10:30, but.....







OMG 

Still can't believe it!
Pretty much everything went my way including finding some balls that could easily have been lost, and escaping with some ridiculous pars from dead positions.
Even the double in round 1 that cost me breaking 70 was a good 6 and could easily have been much worse.

It was good to see Andy, Iain and Dave again. Dave - I hope your shoulder feels better soon, and Andy & Iain - very well played sirs.
Also good to meet John for the first time. Keep your eye on the arrange a game section for stuff going on in the NW - they're a great bunch to spend a day with.
Big thanks also to Peter and Glyn who were a pleasure to spend the day with.

Finally..... A pic I took on the way up there.

You know you're getting further north when you see this 

View attachment 16673

Click to expand...

Hope some of the pics turned out ok of the presentation Gary?

I was snapping away like a Japanese tourist!

See you there next year to get a pic with your name on the board :thup:

I'll be playing in it again next year, really good day and ridiculously good value.


----------



## Junior (Aug 31, 2015)

I hope you dont mind me posting this photo Gary   As you all will see, it appears that this 36 holer, the 'St Annes Old Links Trophy' is quite a big event for the club, and the board which will shortly have Garys name on it, is very grand.

Congratulations Gaz, that really was great shooting around a tricky course.  Well played Iain aswell.  Effortless as always. I was buzzing after my lowest ever medal score (1 over) in the morning, but the putter just went cold in the avo.  Great to see Pete and LB too.  Sorry to hear the BD open has been cancelled.  Perhaps Pete can take you through his Liverpool Panini sticker collections instead ???  Dave, rest up that shoulder mate.  Hope it gets better soon !!!!!


----------



## Junior (Aug 31, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			West Lancs still have about 10 spaces left in the Ted Jarman for next Sunday, which is another 36 hole comp.

I'm game, if anyone fancies it. Â£45 for the two rounds, normally Â£110-125 for one round of a weekend.

Good prizes, tough course. Maybe GM can get a 1,2,3..........

I'll be phoning them tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I cant mate, ive qualified for a final at our place.  I was looking at that earlier in the year tho.  Great value, but it will be a long day there if the wind is up


----------



## Region3 (Aug 31, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Hope some of the pics turned out ok of the presentation Gary?

I was snapping away like a Japanese tourist!

See you there next year to get a pic with your name on the board :thup:

I'll be playing in it again next year, really good day and ridiculously good value.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thanks Iain. I had to delete a couple that looked like I was doing 60mph but plenty of good ones thank you. 

I'll definitely be back next year. Hopefully the forum can monopolise a block of tee times


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2015)

great shooting Gary, congrats on the win  sounds like most of the forumites had a cracker, great score from NWJocko too!


----------



## peterlav (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations, absolutely great play, gutted I couldn't make it, hope you enjoyed the day John?
I'm already in West Lancs on Sunday, just hope my Old Man aches & pains clear up by then!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 31, 2015)

Some amazing scores there!!! Well played the GM massif.......and Glynn...:rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Aug 31, 2015)

rickg said:



			Some amazing scores there!!! Well played the GM massif.......*and Glyn*...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2015)

Handicaps now been updated - down to 7.0, lowest ever


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 1, 2015)

Junior said:



			Handicaps now been updated - down to 7.0, lowest ever  

Click to expand...

Great news mate :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 1, 2015)

Well done everyone this is great reading.:clap:

Congrats on the win Gaz that lesson me and Phil gave you really did work.:whoo:

Sounds like I could be travelling north next year:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 1, 2015)

Junior said:



			Handicaps now been updated - down to 7.0, lowest ever  

Click to expand...

Bloody hell well done mate:thup:,we could be level soon im 6.8


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Some amazing scores there!!! Well played the GM massif.......and Glynn...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Harsh 

I was spotting balls all day for Gaz as he must have hit 7235 provisional during the 2 rounds so my focus was entirely on his game and not my own   Bonus was that I wasn't last 

It was a joy to see all the GM lot do really well, even LB who managed to learn how to fade a putter shooting net 72 in the morning was quite impressive.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 1, 2015)

Junior said:



			Handicaps now been updated - down to 7.0, lowest ever  

Click to expand...

Top stuff mate, well played :clap:

Mine is official now aswell, 4.8 for my lowest ever by some distance....


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Bloody hell well done mate:thup:,we could be level soon im 6.8
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony.  Think it will be hard graft to keep it there, but with a bit of practise, who knows !!!


----------



## Odvan (Sep 1, 2015)

Junior said:



			Handicaps now been updated - down to 7.0, lowest ever  

Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Mine is official now aswell, 4.8 for my lowest ever by some distance....
		
Click to expand...

Well played chaps, a massive...:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Top stuff mate, well played :clap:

Mine is official now aswell, 4.8 for my lowest ever by some distance....
		
Click to expand...

Superb very well done

What do you put it down to?


----------



## chellie (Sep 1, 2015)

Huge well done


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Superb very well done

What do you put it down to?
		
Click to expand...

Luck!! Not convinced I'm as good a player as the likes of Gary etc but had a good year, need to get my head round it first.

Short game has improved a lot this year, chipping and putting probably saving me 3/4 shots a round maybe on a good day. Driving still losing me about 15 on a bad day right enough!!! :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Sep 1, 2015)

Great to see all these handicaps dropping and just wish  I could join in...sadly now up to 6.9


----------

